# Help with EHEIM 2227 wet/dry



## master_j

So I just hooked up my Eheim 227 wet/dry filter. I was testing the filter in a bucket for a whole week and everything worked perfectly! It would have that wave effect emptying the canister every 45 seconds or so and then refilling again. Now that I actually hooked it up to me aquarium it doesn't have that effect anymore. It pretty much only acts as a normal filter right now, the water coming out from the outtake tube is a constant flow. The canister doesn't empty and fill up, the water level just stays the same. The only difference is when I was testing the filter out before there was no media, it is now filled with only substratepro, but that shouldn't effect the wet/dry process. I pretty much did the samething to start the filter, empty the canister, suck on the outtake tube, and water starts filling up via intake tube, once the canister is full I just plug it in. Hopefully someone can help me out with the situation. 

Another question I have is, because the wet/dry function is not working, is the filter still effective? What are the benefits or the wet/dry function compared to just the regular flow of water through the filter. If there's not much difference, I just might leave it! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rastapus

The eheim Wet Dry filters must have their hoses at equal length, be on the same side of the aquarium and must not exceed the manufacturer rated height for the hoses. All these factors will affect the surge action. IF it continues to run in this manner you will not get the full potential of this filter. It will run as a normal canister but there is not really a mechanical filter to these wet dry filters unless the filter is operating properly. Any mechanical waste is broken down by the surging action of the filter. If you run it as a regular filter, we recommend changing the media somewhat. Your best option is to try the above initial changes in order for the filter to operate properly.


----------



## master_j

The intake and outake hoses are all about the same height, but the breather tube for some reason is longer, so long that it the tube has to bend to get to the filter rather then being straight, I will cut the hose today so the height is the same. 

When the hoses are equal length, do i have to empty the water in the filter, suck again to fill it up and then plug the power in? Is there another option, I really hate putting my mouth on that outtake tube, lol

And thanks for your help!


----------



## Rastapus

You should not have to empty the filter at all, just trim the hose and see how it performs. What size aquarium is it on? Is it a tall aquarium?


----------



## master_j

I don't have the exact measurements with me rigiht now, but it's around 110-120 gallon, I know it's 60" by 18", it's a tall, so maybe 24" or 30" high. 

I also have a fluval fx5 running as well, I previously had a fluval 403 with the fx5 but I'm guessing i had to much bioload for my filtration, cause I had an ammonia spike and my 16inch tigrius as well as my 7 inch jumbo loach died, SO SAD! So now I'm replacing the old fluval 403 with the 2227. For several months all the fish were fine (water changes every 7-10 days) but just in Decemeber my tank crashed and there were casualties!


----------



## master_j

So I cut the breather tube so that the tube is straight from the canister to the top of the aquarium, but it is not doing the wet/dry function. Pretty much just acts like a normal filter still. What shouuld i do now? Should I try and do the whole process again? Empty canister, suck the outake tube let it fill up and plug it in?


----------



## master_j

Okay so over the weekend I was doing a water change and took out about 1/3 of the water. Surprisingly the wey/dry function started to work perfectly! So I just left it as it and filled up the tank. Unfortunately when I filled up the tank, the wet/dry function stop working and just functioned like a regular canister. Does anyone know why that is? Might be the height/length of the tubes or something? The 3 tubes just hang on the edge of the tank and there isn't that much extra tubing, it almost goes straight from the canister to the edge. Hopefully someone can give me a suggestion please! Thanks


----------



## Rastapus

master_j said:


> Okay so over the weekend I was doing a water change and took out about 1/3 of the water. Surprisingly the wey/dry function started to work perfectly! So I just left it as it and filled up the tank. Unfortunately when I filled up the tank, the wet/dry function stop working and just functioned like a regular canister. Does anyone know why that is? Might be the height/length of the tubes or something? The 3 tubes just hang on the edge of the tank and there isn't that much extra tubing, it almost goes straight from the canister to the edge. Hopefully someone can give me a suggestion please! Thanks


Yes, it is the height of the aquarium to the top of the canister. I cant recall the limit right now, but on the back of the box it dictates the maximum height or the unit will not surge. You will likely need to raise the filter up onto something permanently and cut the hoses again to ensure it works properly. That is really the only downside to this filter and taller aquariums. I think I mentioned this before....


----------



## master_j

Just raised it about 7 inches, and it instantly worked. It's a beauty now! Thank you so much Rastapus for all your help!!


----------



## Rastapus

master_j said:


> Just raised it about 7 inches, and it instantly worked. It's a beauty now! Thank you so much Rastapus for all your help!!


No problem!


----------



## master_j

I actually have another problem now, the filter works fine for half day or so and then the wet/dry function doesn't work anymore. The water just fills up the canister and the foam piece floating does not float up to allow the water to flow rapidly. I have to unplug and plug the filter again so that it starts working again, but after several hours it happens again where the foam doesn't release itself and float up. ANy suggestions?


----------



## Rastapus

Is this a new or used Wet Dry? If it is used, how old is it?


----------



## master_j

It's used, for at least 4/5 years


----------



## Rastapus

master_j said:


> It's used, for at least 4/5 years


Have you ever replaced the styrofoam float? They get water logged overtime and that could be the issue. If water logged, they will stick and not easily float up to the top to open the valve. I think we actually have one in stock in BBY if you want to try it, sounds like the problem.


----------



## master_j

That could be a solution, it's weird though, when I was testing it with just a bucket of water, it worked perfectly fine for 2 weeks!


----------



## master_j

And then the wet/dry function stops, the breather tube fills up half way....


----------



## Rastapus

master_j said:


> And then the wet/dry function stops, the breather tube fills up half way....


Still sounds like the float, you can feel the difference in the weight if it is water logged. If it was in storage then used for example, it would have somewhat dried out and worked for a while. They usually last 3 years or so.


----------



## oranda

I can confirm my 3-4 year old float weighed 290 grams and the replacement 29 grams!

The 2227 now works again faultlessly!

What I can't understand is how a piece of polystyrene/syrofoam can become waterlogged?

I thought plastics were impervious to water?

Thanks for the tip


----------



## FRANVEL

i was just reading this trend and i am really impress how this person Rastapus answer you in such a nice way guiding you onevery single aspect to make your eheim filter work and he got it thank you sir or man for been such a wonderful person good night


----------

